# BFN but have 2 frozen embies - what to do next aged 42?



## Sally Kate (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello everyone

Had disappointing news with a BFN at the weekend following my first go at IVF.  Now trying to make decisions about next steps - and could really do with some advice.

Had an unexpectedly good response - 14 eggs (12 mature), 8 fertilised, 2 good grade embryos transferred on day 3 and 2  (one good, one borderline) frozen.  Embryologist thought my egg quality was OK at the moment, but potentially could decline quite rapidly.

Haven't had review yet, but think current clinic will suggest a FET after my next period (assuming without meds), followed by a fresh cycle in 3 months time.  However, I have been thinking of switching clinics (different drug protocol/more expertise with recurrent miscarriage), and they would do a medicated frozen cycle, but not for 3 months.  

Given I'm against the clock with my own eggs, I'm not sure whether it would be better just to leave the frozen embies for the time being and go straight to another fresh cycle in three months?  I guess another option would be to try a natural frozen cycle in my current clinic, then switch?  Does anyone know anything about the relative success of medicated Vs natural FET aged 40+?  Also, any views on assisted hatching in a frozen cycle - my current clinic weren't at all keen?

Would really welcome any thoughts

Many thanks

Sally Kate


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Sally Kate

I am really sorry to hear about your BFN  .  I'm not enough of an expert to advise you but I was in a similar situation after my second BFN (aged 42) when, like you, we had two frosties. (Had no frosties from first cycle). My first instinct was to go straight for a FET (my clinic advised a medicated cycle) but then I realised that there was a chance that I could go through a medicated FET cycle,have another round of drugs, then have nothing to put back if the embryos didn't thaw.  (From  memory, I think that the frozen embryo thawing success rate is about 60%).  I decided to go for another fresh cycle instead - my reasoning was that the frosties weren't getting any older whereas my eggs were, plus I could always use the frosties as a fall-back if my third fresh cycle didn't result in any embryos to put back.  (Anothe scenario with a third fresh cycle was that it might result in a BFN but with frosties, which when added to my frosties from the second cycle, would give me a better chance of having embryos to put back in a FET after a third fresh cycle).

I personally therefore went straight to a third fresh cycle rather than a FET after the second cycle. The totally unexpected happened on the third cycle and I got a BFP.  The only issue now  for us is that we still have three frosties (from second and third cycles) and I feel that I need to "give them a chance" but as I had problems during my first pregnancy which may recur in a future pregnancy, the decision to try again is less than straightforward.  

I asked about assisted hatching but my clinic advised that they no longer carried it out due to concerns about a higher incidence of "minor" birth defects.  However, other clinics seem to carry it our pretty routinely.

Good luck with whatever you decide, and take care of yourself in the meantime.

Ellie


----------



## Sally Kate (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks Ellie - that makes sense, and so glad it worked for you.  Sorry to hear you face a complicated decision about your frosties - very best wishes whatever you decide to do.

Sally Kate


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Sally Kate,

I think you should proceed straight onto a fresh cycle in 3 months at a new clinic and after some more recurrent miscarriage testing.  A FET can wait for a while, but it would be a shame to waste the frozen embies by fitting a quick cycle before you are ready and/or have the right meds. in place to prevent m/c.  

I don't know the stats. on natural vs medicated FET - however I would advise you ask your clinic what their success rates are using both protocols with women your age.

I just wanted to add (hope you don't mind) that if you are doing a fresh cycle I would really recommend transferring 3 embryos if possible.  Research has shown that women over 40 are most likely to have a live birth from ivf if they 1) make at least 6 embryos and 2) transfer as many of these as possible (the optimum being 5 - not poss. in the UK - but 3 is possible).


Daisy
x


----------

